
A material that shrinks when warm - Mz
Http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151008173511.htm
======
hcrisp
Perhaps not related, but doesn't water shrink when it transitions from ice to
liquid water? I know it increases in density (thus ice floats).

~~~
zaphar
I think the more interesting thing about the Scandium Triflouride is that it
appears not to undergo a phase transition even at extreme temperatures.

Water changes density and I believe size also when it undergoes the phase
transition from liquid to solid but I think the within the phases it behaves
like most regular materials. I could be wrong about that.

~~~
tbrownaw
Liquid water is densest at about 4C. Any colder than that and it starts
expanding, even before freezing.

------
kazinator
Let's imagine a lattice like, say, this:

    
    
       O--x--O--x--O ...
       |     |
       x     x
       |     |
       O--x--O--x ...
             |
             x
    

If the x's start jigging around, we get brief manifestations of this
configuration (exaggerated):

    
    
         x
        / \
       O   O
    

the average length of the O--x--O bond shrinks as the x's pull away from dead
center.

------
dnautics
Ice?

------
jeremysmyth
Stretched rubber shrinks when heated, and expands when cooled. It's unusual,
but not _that_ unusual.

~~~
kazinator
I think this is about materials which shrink _in all directions_ when heated.
As in that a cube of the material will lose width, height and depth. I don't
think that's the case with rubber or the "heat shrink" elastomers used for
encasing wires.

------
pervycreeper
Dihydrogen Monoxide. The potential uses of this material are vast, but it is
one of the most hazardous substances on the planet, and is responsible for a
tremendous loss of human life every year.

